# What's the Point of Tivo Stream 4K?



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not understanding its point. Is it like a Chromecast Ultra 4K?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

If your TV is over 3 years old even this small dongle will probably have better "smart" performance, meaning better navigation speed and app opening speed, due to newer hardware and Android operating system, although I think Sony is updating alot of their older TVs to AndroidTV version 9 (version 10 is not much different to 9, version 9 is basically the reference version now any update would likely be a big jump in version number to match with mobile versions)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Resist said:


> I'm not understanding its point. Is it like a Chromecast 4K?


The point is Tivo trying to keep their brand relevant in a post-cable, streaming world. So they make a cheap streaming dongle identical to everybody else's except for the peanut shaped remote which Tivo fans love and its mediocre content aggregator. They're also relying on the fact that many customers will buy this thinking it will function like a Tivo Mini plus streaming, when in reality it has zero Tivo functionality at all.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So it's it is like a Chromecast Ultra 4k then.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes. They have their tivo stream app that is doing a bit of what the Google TV interface is doing. A project started before google made that plan known.

It has a better remote. It has an extra port for simple expandability. Hardware is similar. Firmware is catching up. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Now that the YTTV freezing issue is fixed it's back on my secondary TV mostly because I like the remote vs FireTV device that was there.


----------



## PaulMCO (Jul 17, 2016)

My Sony is slow and I hate the remote the the TIVO 4K works for me. I also put it on another TV that I have a Roku box on it. I like the remote. So for $29 it was a good deal for me.


----------

